

Google to Sell Its Own Version of Samsung’s Galaxy S4 - c-oreills
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/05/15/google-to-sell-its-own-version-of-samsungs-galaxy-s4/

======
27182818284
I wonder what the meeting was like where they explained it would be sold next
to the $299 unlocked Nexus 4. Seems like shooting yourself in the foot.

